# Another fake....



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

There seems to be a proliferation of fakes lately. Re-done Asian Squier at best.





__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

humbuckers, no scallops...was there ever a Malmsteen edition anything like this?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For $123K it really doesn’t matter if it’s fake or not to me.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Maybe the rosewood board is scalloped and can't be seen in the pics, but the body does not belong to that neck. There is a rosewood scalloped malmsteen but it would still be 3 single coils.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> For $123K it really doesn’t matter if it’s fake or not to me.



That isn't a real price. Look at the rest of the digits - $123,456.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Apparently it is now a Jim Root:





__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

funny


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I guess someone clued him in or called him out. Now it's a "copy" with "Fender headstock decals".


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

He claims that he isn't a guitar player but "had it looked at". Bollocks.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

2nd ad is gone. Why do people keep trying to pull shit when they're outed? Thieves.


----------

